# Full Sail



## JP12687 (Feb 21, 2005)

Hey, I know Full Sail is in mixed reviews here, but i am interested i requested a catalog and infomation. But was wondering if people have an extimate on how much it costs to attent?


----------



## avkid (Feb 21, 2005)

I think something like 45k the last time I looked into it(don't quote me though)


----------



## CHScrew (Mar 19, 2006)

For 2006.

Associate of Science DDegree Programs
- -Recording Arts______________________$43,995
- -Show Production & Design____________$43,005

Bachelor of Science Degree Programs
- -Computer Animation_________________ $63,660
- -Digital Arts & Design_________________$63,275
- -Film_______________________________$64,075
- -Game Development__________________$64,775

- -Entertainment Business_______________$29,800


----------



## Mr.Pibb (Mar 21, 2006)

As of Feb. 2006

Bachelor of Science in Computer Animation - $58,660
Bachelor of Science in Digital Arts & Design - $58,275
Bachelor of Science in Entertainment Business* - $27,800
Bachelor of Science in Film - $59,075
Bachelor of Science in Game Development - $61,775
Associate of Science in Recording Arts - $40,995
Associate of Science in Show Production & Touring - $40,005

- www.wikipedia.org

As a fellow grad, If you have anymore questions about the school, please PM me.


----------

